# Review - Frog Morten Cellar



## Pandyboy (Mar 7, 2012)

So picking up the pipe inspired a video review. I think this is a lovely tobacco but I know not everyone thinks that. I hope you enjoy my ramblings!






Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Nice to see you're reviewing pipe tobacco.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Nice to see you back @Pandyboy ! Nice review!


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

Nice. Enjoying a pipe indoors. I'm in a blizzard finishing up a bowl.

If you need McClelland you let me know. I've shipped tho the UK with all sorts of things. I love my Brit and Irish pals. We tend to keep the same hours for at least half the year.










The NE storm Grayson, has me at its mercy. I'm longing for Spring.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Champagne InHand said:


> Nice. Enjoying a pipe indoors. I'm in a blizzard finishing up a bowl.
> 
> If you need McClelland you let me know. I've shipped tho the UK with all sorts of things. I love my Brit and Irish pals. We tend to keep the same hours for at least half the year.
> 
> ...


Looks like Michigan.

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pandyboy (Mar 7, 2012)

Piper said:


> Nice to see you're reviewing pipe tobacco.





Hickorynut said:


> Nice to see you back @Pandyboy ! Nice review!


Thanks gents. It's been a while.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------

